# Install Chuff Cam on OEM Soundtraxx Cards?



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this isn't a "large scale" question, but there are people on here who also work in other scales.I've recently acquired an HO Walthers Proto 2000 Heritage 0-8-0 with OEM factory-installed sound made by Soundtraxx. I'd like to install a chuff cam, but there seems to be no tan lead (or any unused lead at all) exiting the sound board for this purpose. Seems to me this isn't the first OEM Sountraxx card that lacks this feature.Has anyone figured out how to install and hook up a chuff cam in one of these OEM Soundtraxx boards?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dwight, there's a Soundtraxx Yahoo group that may be of assistance. They've helped me navigate some weirdness I've encountered with my Tsunamis. Hopefully someone here can answer as well, but it's another resource. (Alas, more e-mail into your in-box as a result of subscribing.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. I posted this question on several forums. The general consensus is that the OEM Tsunami boards are somewhat stripped down versions of the one Soundtraxx normally sells,usually by customer request. The long and short of it is that none of the cards used by Bachmann, Walthers, Athearn, etc. in the smaller scales are equipped to allow adding a chuff cam. Guess I'll rip out the OEM board and replace it with a TSU-1000. 

Chuff that isn't synchronized to the drivers drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Be advised. There can be some issues with OEM boards and sockets. I was told by one aftermarket manufacturer...recently..that if it's OEM, and you plug in a "standard" sound decoder, two things may happen. 
1) it won't work, or 2) the smoke gets let out.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave. That's probably less of an issue in the smaller scales.
Before I rip out the OEM board on the 0-8-0, I decided to try a board/cam install on a Ptoto 2000 USRA 0-6-0 I got off of eBay. Basically the same unit internally, but no OEM sound. It was DCC ready though, which means the motor is already isolated, all wheel pickup, etc.

I ripped out the 8-pin NMRA plug and wired things in directly. The Soundtraxx cam was rather a PITA because of the axle diameter, but I got it in place.


----------

